# New Burstner 'rookie'



## 106277

Hope to be picking up a new Nexxo 660 very soon! can anyone please help with the following questions? What gas should we get if we want to tour France/Spain? We are going to get a solar panel installed as we want to use small sites without hook-ups, what size is recommended? also do we buy a 12v or a 240v T.V. and use with an inverter if so what size inverter do we need. Loads of Questions but we are real 'rookies' Thanks for any help given.


----------



## 96299

hello there!

I can only speak about the gas.Before I picked my m/h up from the dealer i previously instructed them to fit the gaslow system and I`m very glad they did.It`s just the same as filling your vehicle up with deisel,no hasles at all.
France will be ok as I understand for lpg but spain will be rather thinner on the ground and you will need to do some research as to the whereabouts of filling stations.They do exsist  

I am currently in the market myself for solar,tv and sat dish so will keep em pealed on this thread.

steve


----------



## 38Rover

Hi
We were away from home for 5 weeks last year with our Burstner Solano and used about 15kg of gas 11/4 12kg bottles but no heating was used during that time just fridge,cooker and hot water.
Why not take 1 uk cylinder with you then but 1 Spanish Cepza 12 kg now as soon as the Cepza goes change to the Brit cylinder but immediately change back to Cepza once replenished and so on.There are plenty of garages that sell gas so no problem there.You will need a Spanish regulator about 10E or less in most Feriterias (ironmongers) or supermarkets.
Doing this will save the expense of refillable cylinders and a cylinder is likely to last 1 to 2 weeks without heating.
Colin


----------



## ubuntu1

*Welcome fellow Burstner owner*

We have a Burstner Delfin T700. I'm sure that you will have no problems with your vehicle. Gas is something that I'm worried about too for when we tour on the continent. I like the idea of refillable LPG cylinders and would welcome any thoughts from other site members.

Good luck let us all know how you get on.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

We had a Gaslow system fitted last month. First fill cost £25 from empty for 2 11kg cylinders @ 55p ltr. It a great system and about half the cost of standard cylinders. I also had an external gas point fitted which you can use as a filling point should you need to (cant find LPG) providing you use HP hose of course.

I cant comment on the type of solar panel as we dont have one but theres plenty of info on the site. We had extra battries fitted to solve this problem

Our TV is a 17" AVTEC 7in 1 which will run on 12v or 240v (best price was from John Lewis inc 5 year warranty). We also have a 12v freeview box and a SKY box and a 12v 40cm CAMOS dome. This will give us sat TV on 12 or 240v.

Hope this is of help, it can get a bit complicated with many solutions. Ask around and talk to people (look at what they have and try it) If your passing your welcome to have a look at ours.

EDIT: The wiring was already installed

Bubblehead


----------



## 96299

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> We had a Gaslow system fitted last month. First fill cost £25 from empty for 2 11kg cylinders @ 55p ltr. It a great system and about half the cost of standard cylinders. I also had an external gas point fitted which you can use as a filling point should you need to (cant find LPG) providing you use HP hose of course.
> 
> I cant comment on the type of solar panel as we dont have one but theres plenty of info on the site. We had extra battries fitted to solve this problem
> 
> Our TV is a 17" AVTEC 7in 1 which will run on 12v or 240v (best price was from John Lewis inc 5 year warranty). We also have a 12v freeview box and a SKY box and a 12v 40cm CAMOS dome. This will give us sat TV on 12 or 240v.
> 
> Hope this is of help, it can get a bit complicated with many solutions. Ask around and talk to people (look at what they have and try it) If your passing your welcome to have a look at ours.
> 
> EDIT: The wiring was already installed
> 
> Bubblehead


Hi bubblehead

i`ve been looking for the 17" avtex and even tried to buy one at the NEC last week but to no avail.Was told by one guy there that they aint producing anymore of the 17`s but did whisper that they might be bringing out a 17" widescreen version later on in the year.Looked on John lewis site but only showing the 10"  Any ideas?

steve


----------



## Bubblehead

Chigman

Ive just searched on Avtec 17" and come up with loads of sites.

John lewis are doing a 19" one

http://www.johnlewis.com/230421412/Product.aspx?source=6132

Bubblehead


----------



## 96299

Bubblehead said:


> Chigman
> 
> Ive just searched on Avtec 17" and come up with loads of sites.
> 
> John lewis are doing a 19" one
> 
> http://www.johnlewis.com/230421412/Product.aspx?source=6132
> 
> Bubblehead


Cheers Bubbs-19" to big for allocated slot on the argos so it`s got to be a 17.lots of sites haven`t actualy got them in stock.They are meant to be discontinued though.will keep searching.

steve


----------



## longman

Chigman said:


> Bubblehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chigman
> 
> Ive just searched on Avtec 17" and come up with loads of sites.
> 
> John lewis are doing a 19" one
> 
> http://www.johnlewis.com/230421412/Product.aspx?source=6132
> 
> Bubblehead
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Bubbs-19" to big for allocated slot on the argos so it`s got to be a 17.lots of sites haven`t actualy got them in stock.They are meant to be discontinued though.will keep searching.
> 
> steve
Click to expand...

we spoke to one of the guys from Avtex who was at the NEC who said they are no longer making 17" as they can't get the panels. He did say that the 19" fits into the same size casing. I hope this helps.
Andy


----------



## 96299

If the 17 fits into the 19 caseing,then the 17 is going to be no good either.I know for a fact the 19" is 500mm wide.Anyone know what the 17" Avtex is?

steve


----------



## Chrisv

Hi Pastymaker,
We're waiting for a Burstner Nexxo 660 as well. Hopefully sometime during April. We've asked the dealer to fit a single refillable Gaslow cylinder with a connection for an exchangeable propane cylinder as well. This seemed like a good idea at the time but I expect that one day we will replace the exchangeable one for another Gaslow cylinder.
Let's hope they're delivered on time!

Chris


----------



## 106277

Chrisv said:


> Hi Pastymaker,
> We're waiting for a Burstner Nexxo 660 as well. Hopefully sometime during April. We've asked the dealer to fit a single refillable Gaslow cylinder with a connection for an exchangeable propane cylinder as well. This seemed like a good idea at the time but I expect that one day we will replace the exchangeable one for another Gaslow cylinder.
> Let's hope they're delivered on time!
> 
> Chris


 

Thanks Chris.
We've just had word that our Nexxo is ready for collection, so will be picking it up Easter weekend, hope they are as good as we are expecting,
Joan g


----------



## Chrisv

Hi Joan,
We've got a date for ours now. 18th April. It's a way off because we have a holiday and will pick it up a couple of days after we return. I'd be interested to know how you get on with yours.

Chris


----------



## kapamp

*Post subject: New Burstner 'rookie' - Gaslow*

we are also new to MotorHoming ( hired several times before ) and we are also eagerly awaiting the delivery of our Nexxo T660 we were told it would arrive before Easter but unfortunately we are still waiting for a delivery date.

we have debated as to whether to have the Gaslow system fitted for when we pick up the vehicle but the main concern is what size bottle would we be able to fit, ideally we would like the 11Kg bottle so that we could use the gas bottle space to store cables etc. can anybody advise what size bottle will fit into the Nexxo.


----------



## 96299

Does the Nexxo only take the one bottle?My Burstner takes two 11kg bottles which I had converted to Gaslow before I picked it up from the dealer.Well worth having IMO.  

steve


----------



## EJB

Mobile TVs = same screen size but much smaller surround, and lower price!

http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/store/shelf.asp?shelfid=74S92S1


----------



## kapamp

Chigman said:


> Does the Nexxo only take the one bottle?My Burstner takes two 11kg bottles which I had converted to Gaslow before I picked it up from the dealer.Well worth having IMO.
> 
> steve


sorry I should have explained - the nexxo does take 2 bottles but we were hoping to be able to manage with just 1 Gaslow bottle so ideally if the 11kg fitted that would be great since it would give us some more storage space, if not we will have to go for 2x6kg bottles.


----------



## skratt

Hi,
I've got a little Marano. Heres what I did and it works great.

Max out batteries ... 2x elecsol 125
Inverter 1000 watt
140 watt solar panel
A battery master !
Normal 240v Flat panel TV ... with freeveiw built in. I got a Polaroid which fits the bracket on a Burstner perfect.
1 gaslow bottle and one normal gas so you can swap it for a Spanish one in Spain .... there are now more LPG stations there but you still sometimes might get stuck.
LED light bulbs.
Also ... consider a nature pure water filter .. they are really good and will save using non-degradable plastic bottles.
A SOG system.

Hope this helps ... enjoy your new van.

cheers, Skratt


----------



## Chrisv

Hi Kapamp,
That makes four of us on here waiting for our Nexxos. I think pastymaker must have theirs by now so hopefully they'll let us know what it's like (in real life).
Chris


----------



## gandj

We have been touring France/Spain/UK for 4 years, in 3 different vans, virtually fulltime. Spain is the main problem for us because of the limited availability of LPG refills. Because we spend most of the Spanish time on sites and hooked up we have managed with French/UK gas bottles and a camping gaz cylinder for Spain, where they can be exchanged for 8euros (last year).
With our new Carthago van we have had an 11kg refillable Stako cylinder fitted by MTH autogas. Great, for UK and France. We are leaving the other space empty and will get a Repsol cylinder when we reach Spain in October. Our Alde heating system can be run on electric, but the available current on Spanish sites is often only 6amp, so having the Repsol cylinder will enable us to still heat as required, with the refillable as back up between cylinder exchanges.
We have never bothered with TV and we do not miss it; quite the reverse. Unless you need to keep up with sport, or something, why not try it without? We have a laptop and a selection of DVDs (which we swap around). The laptop can be run off our 150watt inverter if not hooked up.

We have a portable 50watt solar panel (carried across from previous van) which is equivalent to a larger panel fitted flat on the roof. We find that this quickly recharges our 2 leisure batteries when required. We don't have a BatteryMaster fitted. We tried to get one fitted but the fitters were nervous that it would conflict with the onboard charging system. I don't think there would be a problem, personally, but we have not pursued it.


see you out there
Graham


----------

